# Winter olympics on tv....



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

SO the Winter Olympics start on Friday. I do not have osn and I can not stream via internet as my connection is rather slow most days. So I am left with the million channels on the regular receiver ....most in arabic.....anyone suggest one of these which might air the Winter Olympics coverage??


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

If you have Hotbird satellite, there are a few European channels showing the olympics, such as ZDF from Germany, a couple from Russia. There might be a few others, but none are in English!


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi Tracy, I have NileSat and happened to be channel surfing and found live coverage on a channel named AD Sports 2. The commentary is done in arabic by a man with a very irritating voice, but at least you can view the sports. Hope this helps. Cat


----------

